# 2007 23Krs For Sale



## wjl (May 17, 2007)

I have our 2007 Outback 23KRS for sale. Purchased new in May 2007. Very clean--well maintained. Power front jack. Radial tires 3 yrs old. Have trailer cover--new last year. Everything works. Located in central Illinois. Willing to deliver within 200 miles for $1/mile. I can be reached by email [email protected] $11500.


----------



## wjl (May 17, 2007)

wjl said:


> I have our 2007 Outback 23KRS for sale. Purchased new in May 2007. Very clean--well maintained. Power front jack. Radial tires 3 yrs old. Have trailer cover--new last year. Everything works. Located in central Illinois. Willing to deliver within 200 miles for $1/mile. I can be reached by email [email protected] $11500.


SOLD 1-16-2012!!!!


----------

